# Any Backcountry Skiing in CT?



## TheRabidMoose (May 10, 2012)

Hi, I'm new to the forum and must say that I'm a little disappointed with the 2011-2012 winter (as I'm sure anyone reading this was.)  I started lusting for telemarking after getting out on my cross country skis a few times last winter.  I spent most of my time ice climbing that year, and didn't catch the bug for skiing until it was too late.  
     So I geared up and spent the winter skiing Sundown, with a few trips up north to Suggs and Sugarbush.  I got my turn down pretty good by the end of the season, especially for someone who never skied before.  I had loads of fun, but I spent alot of time wishing I could venture out into the local woods and do some exploring.  I found that I liked skiing the somewhat narrower, twisty trails.  I think my favorite was Sleeper at Sugarbush, even more so when the rocks started to show through.  
     My question is, can someone tell me about the limited potential that CT has for backcountry skiing?  Is there anyone out there who, provided we get a decent winter next year, would be willing to take me out on some excursions?  I live in the Northeast Corner, not far from some NELSAs, and spend alot of time wishing that it was that wonderful winter of 2011-2012 again.  Let's go clear out some woods for skiing, or lobby the DEP to allow a backcountry ski trail, or just talk about skiing in CT.


----------



## bvibert (May 11, 2012)

In my experience there isn't enough snow in the woods of CT to permit skiing most winters.  Most of the time even if we get a decent snow fall it melts before the next storm.  One exception being the winter before this past one.


----------



## amf (May 11, 2012)

*Ct bc*

Although I have never skied there, I'm sure CT has LOADS of bc skiing potential. As Brian said, its more a question of snow. Here in MASH, some of the best bc I have had was along the Tohickon Creek gorge in eastern PA one cold winter with over a foot of snow and the creek frozen over. You just have to be ready to get while the gettin's good. 

amf


----------



## Nick (May 11, 2012)

bvibert said:


> In my experience there isn't enough snow in the woods of CT to permit skiing most winters.  Most of the time even if we get a decent snow fall it melts before the next storm.  One exception being the winter before this past one.



Really? I mean I know this winter was bad but we have lots of winters where there is snow on the ground for a majority of the season. It's certainly thinner cover than up north, but it has to exist. 

I think the bigger question is the size of the hills you have to choose from :lol:

Bonus: probably very little avalanche danger in Connecticut


----------



## RustyGroomer (May 11, 2012)

I'm really no help here just bored on a Friday.  I have 44 steps that lead to a small lake in CT..  Just wanted to share this. 












This is what it looked like 2 yrs ago.











All my stuff was in VT so the pillows never got skied. :x


----------



## marcski (May 11, 2012)

TheRabidMoose said:


> Hi, I'm new to the forum and must say that I'm a little disappointed with the 2011-2012 winter (as I'm sure anyone reading this was.)  I started lusting for telemarking after getting out on my cross country skis a few times last winter.  I spent most of my time ice climbing that year, and didn't catch the bug for skiing until it was too late.
> So I geared up and spent the winter skiing Sundown, with a few trips up north to Suggs and Sugarbush.  I got my turn down pretty good by the end of the season, especially for someone who never skied before.  I had loads of fun, but I spent alot of time wishing I could venture out into the local woods and do some exploring.  I found that I liked skiing the somewhat narrower, twisty trails.  I think my favorite was Sleeper at Sugarbush, even more so when the rocks started to show through.
> My question is, can someone tell me about the limited potential that CT has for backcountry skiing?  Is there anyone out there who, provided we get a decent winter next year, would be willing to take me out on some excursions?  I live in the Northeast Corner, not far from some NELSAs, and spend alot of time wishing that it was that wonderful winter of 2011-2012 again.  Let's go clear out some woods for skiing, or lobby the DEP to allow a backcountry ski trail, or just talk about skiing in CT.



I remember this thread from a few years ago:

http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php?t=90073&highlight=backcountry+skiing


----------



## bvibert (May 11, 2012)

Nick said:


> Really? I mean I know this winter was bad but we have lots of winters where there is snow on the ground for a majority of the season. It's certainly thinner cover than up north, but it has to exist.
> 
> I think the bigger question is the size of the hills you have to choose from :lol:
> 
> Bonus: probably very little avalanche danger in Connecticut



I can't recall too many winters in recent memory that there was snow cover the majority of the season.  Even there was it doesn't mean it was deep enough to ski on.  I've skied on a few inches of fresh over leaves and other debris in CT woods, it wasn't worth it.  And I'm a guy that likes skiing thin cover areas, and who doesn't care about his bases.

There will be opportunities to get some good turns in, but they will generally be rare and short lived.  I personally wouldn't put a lot of effort in trying to maintain any lines.


----------



## snowmonster (May 11, 2012)

You may want to contact skidmarks. He does a lot of backcountry skiing.


----------



## bvibert (May 11, 2012)

snowmonster said:


> You may want to contact skidmarks. He does a lot of backcountry skiing.



Yes, if anyone here can help you it's him.


----------



## ScottySkis (May 11, 2012)

Well not to far from CT.  is ny catskills mountain and their is backcountry skiing their.


----------



## TheRabidMoose (May 11, 2012)

Thanks for all your input guys.  I guess I'm just being overly optomistic.  I know most years probably don't provide many opportunities, but I figured there has to be times when the cover is deep enough.  I caught the ski bug and I'm stuck in the wrong state.  By the way, nice staircase Rusty.


----------



## abc (May 11, 2012)

Scotty said:


> Well not to far from CT.  is ny catskills mountain and their is backcountry skiing their.


The Cats is an hour beyond the Berkshire, which has just as big mountains. 

By the time he gets to the Cats from the northeast of the state, he's almost to NH/VT! 

Sorry, the Cats are totally wrong direction.


----------



## Nick (May 14, 2012)

just poach Mount Tom


----------



## dnegreiro (Dec 3, 2014)

Any new thoughts to this thread?


----------



## MadMadWorld (Dec 3, 2014)

Is Satan's Stairway not enough?!?!


----------



## skiNEwhere (Dec 3, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> Is Satan's Stairway not enough?!?!



I knew someone was gonna say it!

I heard the BC in RI is much better, it's a little known secret though


----------



## catsup948 (Dec 3, 2014)

From CT it's easier to drive to Greylock or Southern Vermont than it is to find good backcountry skiing.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Dec 3, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> I knew someone was gonna say it!
> 
> I heard the BC in RI is much better, it's a little known secret though



Secret or no one believes it?


----------



## laxski (Dec 3, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> Secret or no one believes it?



Just bought a backcountry set-up Fisher S-Bound 98 3-pin cable binding and Alpina 1575 boots.Will be cruising the woods of north shore of Long Island and occasionally up to our place in Southern Vermont.I'm excited to try the metal-edge Free Heel having done tons of downhill and a good amount of cross country but no metal edge


----------



## Cannonball (Dec 3, 2014)

laxski said:


> Just bought a backcountry set-up Fisher S-Bound 98 3-pin cable binding and Alpina 1575 boots.Will be cruising the woods of north shore of Long Island and occasionally up to our place in Southern Vermont.I'm excited to try the metal-edge Free Heel having done tons of downhill and a good amount of cross country but no metal edge



I've had that same setup for a few years. Love it for untracked XC type stuff. Still pretty tough to turn. But it can make any terrain exhilarating!


----------



## laxski (Dec 3, 2014)

Cannonball said:


> I've had that same setup for a few years. Love it for untracked XC type stuff. Still pretty tough to turn. But it can make any terrain exhilarating!



Thats good to hear as I have yet to use it but most of it probably will be in untracked snow.Tough to turn are you  talking about on the downhill?? I would like to be able to learn some basic Tele turns on some easier downhill sections


----------



## Cannonball (Dec 3, 2014)

It's still a relatively soft setup for tele. That makes it a great compromise as a very comfortable yet somewhat burley touring rig.  But anything slightly steep or tight can be intense.  That's not a complaint. Especially in the context of this thread. I like that small local terrain can be as challenging as big mountains when you're on light gear.  Is like fishing light tackle. All about the challenge!


----------



## Not Sure (Dec 3, 2014)

Cannonball said:


> It's still a relatively soft setup for tele. That makes it a great compromise as a very comfortable yet somewhat burley touring rig.  But anything slightly steep or tight can be intense.  That's not a complaint. Especially in the context of this thread. I like that small local terrain can be as challenging as big mountains when you're on light gear.  Is like fishing light tackle. All about the challenge!



Leads to a question for me about tele bindings,,,What kind of release mechanism is used on the toe?


----------



## laxski (Dec 3, 2014)

Cannonball said:


> It's still a relatively soft setup for tele. That makes it a great compromise as a very comfortable yet somewhat burley touring rig.  But anything slightly steep or tight can be intense.  That's not a complaint. Especially in the context of this thread. I like that small local terrain can be as challenging as big mountains when you're on light gear.  Is like fishing light tackle. All about the challenge!


Sounds good look forward to using them and sharing my experience.Thanks for the info!!


----------



## Cannonball (Dec 3, 2014)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> Leads to a question for me about tele bindings,,,What kind of release mechanism is used on the toe?



Typically none.  Although there are a few releasable tele bindings out there.


----------



## Not Sure (Dec 3, 2014)

Cannonball said:


> Typically none.  Although there are a few releasable tele bindings out there.



YIKES!:-o
Tele in the trees , sounds scary , my knees are cringing,thin cover buried branches


----------



## Scruffy (Dec 3, 2014)

laxski said:


> Just bought a backcountry set-up Fisher S-Bound 98 3-pin cable binding and Alpina 1575 boots.Will be cruising the woods of north shore of Long Island and occasionally up to our place in Southern Vermont.I'm excited to try the metal-edge Free Heel having done tons of downhill and a good amount of cross country but no metal edge



I've got the Fisher S-Bound Rebounds with 3 pin bindings, no cable, and Asolo leather boots. These are great for small hills and low-ish angle mountains runs. I've skied them in the Daks and Catskills, but mostly I use them for local stashes and take my bigger tele gear for the mountains.


----------



## Scruffy (Dec 3, 2014)

Cannonball said:


> It's still a relatively soft setup for tele. That makes it a great compromise as a very comfortable yet somewhat burley touring rig.  But anything slightly steep or tight can be intense.  That's not a complaint. Especially in the context of this thread. I like that small local terrain can be as challenging as big mountains when you're on light gear.  Is like fishing light tackle. All about the challenge!



Exactly! XC Skate skis can be a hoot on hilly terrain too.


----------



## Scruffy (Dec 3, 2014)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> Leads to a question for me about tele bindings,,,What kind of release mechanism is used on the toe?



 This light a tele gear, no release is needed. The boots and bindings are pretty flexible and you'd probably tear the binding off if you really snagged something. For more burly tele gear, what you see at the resorts, they make some releaseable tele bindings, but they're not as dialed in as your alpine DIN rated system.


----------



## Scruffy (Dec 3, 2014)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> YIKES!:-o
> Tele in the trees , sounds scary , my knees are cringing,thin cover buried branches



That's where tele excels, in the trees!


----------



## Mapnut (Dec 4, 2014)

Ugh, tech talk. How about skiing the cliffs and chutes of Mount Higby http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Higby_Mountain , which towers over the rest area on I-91 exactly in the middle of CT? You've probably seen it. Looks like it would be skiable with 3 feet or more of snow. Maybe not good for telemark, though.


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 4, 2014)

Not sure if you can ski there but Guifrida park in Meriden has a pretty steep hill at the beginning. Follow the blue trail counterclockwise, cross over the dam, hill will be in front of you in about 100 feet. Might need some scoping out before the snow and debris clean up but definitely has a long continuous pitch without a long hike in.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Dec 4, 2014)

Mapnut said:


> Ugh, tech talk. How about skiing the cliffs and chutes of Mount Higby http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Higby_Mountain , which towers over the rest area on I-91 exactly in the middle of CT? You've probably seen it. Looks like it would be skiable with 3 feet or more of snow. Maybe not good for telemark, though.



It looks pretty dense up there. Not sure if it would be worth the trouble. But it is CT after all....they eat gnar for breakfast!


----------



## Abubob (Dec 4, 2014)

catsup948 said:


> From CT it's easier to drive to Greylock or Southern Vermont than it is to find good backcountry skiing.


In other words the only good backcountry skiing in CT is in VT. ;-)


----------

